# Yamaha receiver - PCM, Dolby Digital, or what?



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got our new AV receiver hooked up last week. I have been tweaking, tuning, reading all our manuals, and doing pretty good. Since this Yamaha 6160, aka 663, can decode and output many audio codecs, I just need some advice on how to set my source equipment. I am using HDMI cables in and out of the receiver.

We have the Toshiba HD-A30 disk player. In the menu I can choose bitstream, PCM, or stereo PCM, (see post 4 for updated info). I read somewhere that the multichannel PCM is "lossless" and good. So far I have only been using the bitstream. 

If you had the same gear which would you use and why? I understand the Yamaha can decode all kinds of audio but the A30 is limited. How can I optimize my setup? We have lots of HD disks and lots of regular DVD's. So far I like the sound of the 7 channel enhanced setting, but maybe that would change if I heard the Dolby True HD or something else. Thanks :help:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations for your new toy :T ...I know how you feel, I got an early Christmas present (a DIY SonoSub) :bigsmile:



bluejay said:


> We have the Toshiba HD-A30 disk player. In the menu I can choose bitstream, PCM, or stereo PCM. I read somewhere that the multichannel PCM is "lossless" and good. So far I have only been using the bitstream.


If your AVR can decode TrueHD, DTS HD, etc. you're good using bistream :yes:

If I recall correctly you're sending lossless signal with bistream, the only difference is with bistream the AVR will decode the audio, and with multichannel PCM the DVD player decode the signal already and your AVR will just play the audio (that's the case with my RXV-2700 that can't decode HD audio, I'm using the Toshiba D3).


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

> If your AVR can decode TrueHD, DTS HD, etc. you're good using bitstream


That is great. This Yamaha receiver decodes everything, (that I can tell). The HD DVD player is limited in its decoding as it is a less expensive model. :jiggy:


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I played a HD DVD containing Dolby Digital+. The receiver said PCM on the screen and in the check signal area. 

I reviewed the player again. In the player menu was something odd. The choices under SPDIF were bitstream, PCM, stereo PCM. The choices under HDMI are PCM, and stereo PCM. So it seems I can not bitstream out the HDMI, I need to use an optical cable for bitstream. 

What are the implications of this? Should I connect an optical cable so the screen will say Dolby or DTS? 
or 
Would things change if I change around my HDMI cables? I have a 1.3 cable from the receiver to the TV but only a 1.1 or 1.2 from the player to the receiver. :reading:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bluejay said:


> Well I played a HD DVD containing Dolby Digital+. The receiver said PCM on the screen and in the check signal area.


Sometimes the AVR doesn't display the HD audio correctly (in mine shows MPCM), but it doesn't mean is not playing that format.



> In the player menu was something odd. The choices under SPDIF were bitstream, PCM, stereo PCM. The choices under HDMI are PCM, and stereo PCM. So it seems I can not bitstream out the HDMI, I need to use an optical cable for bitstream.


If you use optical/coax any signal TrueHD, DD+, DTS HD, etc. will be converted to DD or DTS ...I'm sure you're okay with the HDMI-PCM setting, to know what audio format is playing use the display on the HD player not the AVR. 



> Would things change if I change around my HDMI cables? I have a 1.3 cable from the receiver to the TV but only a 1.1 or 1.2 from the player to the receiver. :reading:


I don't think so, my Yamaha RX-V2700 also uses 1.2 ...just read your HD DVD player manual and you'll see that you're okay :T.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

> I'm sure you're okay with the HDMI-PCM setting, to know what audio format is playing use the display on the HD player not the AVR.


Thanks salvasol, you are right. After re reading everything for the 25th time I find that I have been doing it correctly. I am running through HDMI. I have the player set to Auto. The player outputs bitstream or PCM based on which code is on the disc.

"When you play a disc recorded in Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby True HD or DTS-HD, PCM is output (core only for DTS-HD). 
When you play a disc recorded in Dolby Digital or DTS format, digital audio signal (bitstream audio) is output. If a connected HDMI device does not support Dolby Digital, DTS, or MPEG, sound is converted into linear PCM to output."

Well all these surround formats sound great to my ears. I have not had them at home before. It will take me a while to actually hear and be able to remember the different nuances between them. :dancebanana:


----------

